# Blower build



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

So I am considering a blower but after doing lots of reading and research on the forum I have a few questions. 

I have a 06 automatic with about 45,000 miles. I have the stock torque converter, small cam, kooks headers, udp, ported tb and intake, svede otrcai, and suspension completely redone and all bushings replaced. I currently have 402 hp at the wheels.

I was considering adding a blower. No idea which one or anything yet. I wanted to get all the supporting components done the right way first. My question is what parts should I look into upgrading? New heads? New cam? Driveshaft? I am sure i will need a higher stall converter. Basically any guidance and direction would be greatly appreciated. 

Also what is the most reliable and consistent blower to buy?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stall is a must. Fuel system upgrades would be nice but some come with a voltage booster to "overdrive" the stock fuel pump. Meth and or water injection is also nice. Drive train upgrades will need to be done if you hard launch it. The cam you have should be replaced and heads whether NA or boosted are always good. You must have a tiny cam as with a LS2 you should be well into the 400s. With just good heads and a decent cam you could be over 450 easy


----------

